# Cardio? Who the hell does it?



## Lavey (May 29, 2015)

I get floored when I talk with guys and they're telling me they're doing hours of cardio ramping up to a show. MINIMIZE cardio folks - at least the type of bullshit cardio you do on a treadmill or elliptical. 

Okay, this will fly in the face of most contest prep... Don't do any cardio when you start prep - just a simple low intensity "cool down" if you wish of 10 minutes after workouts.

Let the diet do it's magic. Then after two weeks, add in short intervals 2 times per week (I prefer sprints - 60 to 100 meter sprints/ 20 rounds. Sprint, walk back, repeat.)

When competitors cut Calories and increase cardio, they just create more stress in the body (unneeded stress which in turn increases cortisol). Doesn't matter if someone's using cortisol blockers either.

Of course, based on the actual diet setup, I may recommend long slow cardio on low carb days, but even then, this would only be 2 times per week.

Everyone may respond differently, but a hell of a lot of competitors can come in hard and tight doing a lot less cardio. Many people do excess cardio in panic because they don't really trust their diet.

Think about this - you'll burn what, say 300 Calories at a low intensity 30-45 min session? Do this instead. EAT 300 Calories less and hyper dose yourself with vitamins/nutrients - you'll be better off.

Not many coaches do it this way or use that mentality. Well, there's on of the "secrets" on how I  do things. You'll have more time from not doing so much damn cardio) to cook and prepare meals and spend quality time with your family and friends.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 29, 2015)

This.  I barely have to do anything early on when my diet's doing the driving.  I'll do fasted (with BCAAs) cardio for maybe 20 minutes, intervals on the step mill.  I watch so many people in the gym, month after month practically living on the treadmills, elliptical, recumbent bikes and guess what - they never change their physiques.  My only guess is their diets are just a mess.  But I'm in my hoodie/cocoon getting peeled and sleeping a lot more than they are!
Great post man!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 29, 2015)

I'm in 100% agreement.  I've always found if your diet is spot on,  very little cardio is needed.  The only cardio I ever do when dieting is when I run frag,  and even then I walk or do Bulgarian bag/heavy bag tabata style for 2-4 minute rounds. Plus cardio becomes less effective the more you do it,  so use it sparingly.


----------



## jack3d14 (Jul 23, 2015)

I see your point but there are other benefits to cardio other than weight loss. Gotta keep that heart muscle strong!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 24, 2015)

My cardio is walking on treadmill at an incline of 11.5 progressing up to 14.0, I increase it a  1/2 every 5 minutes for 30 minutes.  Only 4 days a week, I don't do this after leg workout.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh and only from February thru September.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Sep 3, 2015)

I tend not to do it at all


----------



## psych (Sep 10, 2015)

I just fuck my girl friend harder.... TEST SUSP FTW


----------



## squatster (Sep 12, 2015)

The only cardio I have ever done for a show is half hour of flexing posing and jump on trampoline for 10 mins or so good for shitting


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 13, 2015)

I do cardio periodically, for example days I'm off the iron and I still feel like working out.  I do enjoy the feeling when I am done.  I will mix it up, bike rides with the lady (she is an ironman/Tri athalon) or jog a bit. Of course She will ride 60+ miles, I back out at 20 or so and turn around.  Jogging? Jesus! 3-4 miles thats it.  Who the hell likes jogging?  Fu^% that crap.  LOL.  Of course she runs some var so she is a buffed Tri lady. Sorry, talking to much.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 26, 2015)

I do cardio when I hit a plateau during a cut - I do not want to drop the calories too low and therefor I need to increase how many I burn.  20 mins at 135bpm heart rate 3 times a week does well for me.

It also increases my endurance.  As a note, I do not do contests, I am doing this lifestyle for physical fitness and simply because I want to look my best as I age.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Sep 27, 2015)

Since I can only work out during the week, I do mountain hiking for a few hours every weekend at a pace that gets my heart rate up and had me panting a bit.  I figure that works out my legs more AND throws some cardio in...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Anything over 5 reps counts as cardio in my book.lol

Hawk


----------



## kubes (Sep 29, 2015)

I do cardio after weight training for 20-30 minutes keeping my heart rate in the fat burning zone. Do I have to? Probably not but it burns extra calories so I can eat a little more through the day and more then anything I use the time to listen to music


----------



## BigBob (Sep 29, 2015)

kubes said:


> I do cardio after weight training for 20-30 minutes keeping my heart rate in the fat burning zone. Do I have to? Probably not but it burns extra calories so I can eat a little more through the day and more then anything I use the time to listen to music


I do the same thing. I figure I'm already sweating . May as well.


----------

